# LT's and catbacks



## CGgoat06 (Jul 4, 2008)

So I guess I've come to the conclusion after much research (about an hour or so) that Kooks LTs 1 3/4" and Spintech 2.5" catback seems like the best combo as far as exhaust and headers is concerned on my '06 6.0. The system sounds amazing on youtube and stuff, but should I go with the 1 7/8" heads and 3" catback or will that result in a bunch of backpressure? Other than my Volant CAI this would be the only other mod so I'm stumped. 
If there's a better setup as far as that is concerned please let me know... i.e. catless mids, x pipe, diablosport tuner, etc to go along with it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

CGgoat06 said:


> So I guess I've come to the conclusion after much research (about an hour or so) that Kooks LTs 1 3/4" and Spintech 2.5" catback seems like the best combo as far as exhaust and headers is concerned on my '06 6.0. The system sounds amazing on youtube and stuff, but should I go with the 1 7/8" heads and 3" catback or will that result in a bunch of backpressure? Other than my Volant CAI this would be the only other mod so I'm stumped.
> If there's a better setup as far as that is concerned please let me know... i.e. catless mids, x pipe, diablosport tuner, etc to go along with it.


"back pressure" is very misunderstood. you don't want back pressure but you don't want a pipe too big as is will slow down the exhaust gas speed and lose scavanging. unless you plan on having a heads/big cam/and more car the 1 7/8s, 3" will probably be too much. 1 3/4" and 2 1/2" pipes will be great. "better setup" depends on what you're trying to do. performance? just the headers and maybe a x-pipe will be all you need. want to change the sound? then the catback comes into play. for a mildly modded car the stock catback is good enough and you won't lose one race because of that. catless will free up 5-10 HP but you'll need a tune with that and the headers to get the benefit. i wouldn't recommend a handheld for that tho


----------



## CGgoat06 (Jul 4, 2008)

Well here's what I ended up getting... 1 3/4" Kooks signature series LT's, 3" catted mids (emissions testing in Memphis  ), 2 1/2" Spintech catback w/ X-pipe. I'm planning on getting it tuned here in Memphis at Hypertech. I guess they're pretty reknown for tuning. Haven't installed everything yet as I'm waiting on the darn exhaust to get here, but I can't wait. Hopefully in the near future I'm wanting to get 228/232 cams, but we'll see...need more research 'cause I know nothing about cams.


----------



## v8newb (Jul 2, 2008)

I have been looking at the same headers and catted mids also- What are you going to use to tune? Where did you buy?

I'm not sure what kind of gains, but it's only the beginning. Congrats on the new toys.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Check this out. This is the best setup I've heard so far!

YouTube - 2006 GTO Kooks/Dynomax/H-pipe D


----------



## CGgoat06 (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm probably going to end up getting it dyno tuned. I've been told by many people that you get much better results going that route. I bought my stuff from marylandspeed.com.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

would the kooks s.s. be ok with a cam and other things? or should i just get the 1 7/8 kooks?? thanks


----------

